# why is her ear floppy?



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

When we first got her, both of Kylie's ear were a little floppy. By 12weeks, they were both straight up. For the past three weeks (she's 4.5 mo now), her right ear has been floppy. I used to see her ears scissor while we were on walks. Now her left ear is up straight and her right ear waves.

Is this ok? I've never had a GSD or GSD mix before.

We got Kylie from the shelter at 10.5 weeks old and they actually had her listed as a labrador/border collie, but she's definitely mostly or maybe even entirely GSD. She looks exactly like the pictures I've seen here of black GSD puppies. The trainer even asked what breeder we went to for her and was shocked that we got her at the shelter.

I'm using a picture of Kylie in her Robin costume from Halloween as my avatar. You can see her right ear flopping.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The ears may flop back down when they are teething.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, if they were up before, there is a good chance they will go up again when she is done teething.


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it, for about the first year or so they'll go up and down, up and down. Generally around teething they will flop back down and should go back up. Sometimes around a growth spurt (7 months?) they may go down again. Don't worry about it! And from what I've always heard, don't touch the ears! That's the rule in my house with my pup, they say massaging or rubbing the ears makes the cartilage soft, therefore weaker ears. I've also heard of giving plenty of chew toys to help strengthen the muscles behind the jaw that are connected to the ears, toys that really make them work the muscles and open their mouth.
I hope this helps! 
 -Kirsten


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

I had a similar "problem" with Cash, my black and silver GSD. His ears straightened for a while then they flopped then straightened again, his right ear took a bit longer but it eventually straightened out


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like what happened to Enzo around 4 months 











and this is him last week


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Enzo is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Most likely it is where Kylie is teething.


----------



## lisab (Dec 5, 2010)

My pup had a floppy ear for about a week when he was a few months old as well. I was told it's pretty normal and would shoot back up in time. Indeed it did as you can see from his pic.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Her right ear is back up!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Yay!  very pretty girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep ears are silly things..they spend the better part of the first year up and down and all around. If at any point in time they were both up all the way they will most likely be up by the time pups hit 1 yr old. Enjoy the funny stages as they come!


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Her right ear is back down again. Oh well. Hopefully it will go up again soon. It looks like all her puppy teeth are out now and her adult teeth are almost all the way in. The two gaps she had are now showing adult teeth poking through.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

AngieW said:


> Her right ear is back down again. Oh well. Hopefully it will go up again soon. It looks like all her puppy teeth are out now and her adult teeth are almost all the way in. The two gaps she had are now showing adult teeth poking through.


Same thing with my pup around the same age! Her left ear was down for a full week, then just went back up! They had been up since we got her at 6 weeks, then randomly, one went down. They've been up ever since though 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

